# 3rd time IUI



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

we have decided to do iui again when the next period arrives. the 1st BFN hit hard, and the 2nd even harder, but now we feel ready to go again. Dh has been great, he really wants to go again which in turns makes me feel more positive too.

so as it stands period's due end of oct with IUI falling first week of Nov. watch this space for a BFP very soon.

x x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Good luck with ur 3rd and final go...... tell me this aint the end, will u move to ivf....
anyway, lets not dwell on that.

you can do it. x  x    Good Luck x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

All the luck in the world to you 2 lovlies,I am having my HSG tomorrow and I have decided to call the clinic in the morning to ask if its oki to have my 3rd and last IUI if my tubes are clear-just want to get it over and done with,then I know we have to move onto private tx for ivf!!!

Heres hoping we all have a very lucky month

Kelly x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I am fairly new here to ff, dont know much about meet ups.
buckingham is far for me too, not ;local to me. 

wish we could get it on nhs, but cant.


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Oh no! No doctors available. Thats bad!!!! I am not surprised u are sad. Having to wait and then this!! How annoying for you.

Thats the nhs for ya. In a way, im glad i dont have nhs as least with the private clinics they care, with nhs u r just a number.

anyway dear, i hope that u can go in Nov.all the best. let me know wht dh said. x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Jilly,

Thats pants hunny,I hope your ok Why do they have to make a difficult situation worse all the time,hope you and dh have a good chat and decide what to do next.

Kelly x


----------

